# 1/6 scale Chevy V8



## mklotz (Nov 2, 2008)

One of our club members sent me the URL for this engine.

http://www.moyermade.com/chevyV8.html

I thought that some of you might want to drool over it.


----------



## zeusrekning (Nov 2, 2008)

That is unreal. I can't belive the detail. I wouldn't be able to tell it was not a full size engine. Sounds great also. :bow:


----------



## CrewCab (Nov 2, 2008)

That's just superb 8) .......... the crank alone is a dam fine piece of engineering, but as a whole it's just ........... astounding ...... :bow:

Thanks for posting the link Marv, think I'll be going back to drool some more later 

CC


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 2, 2008)

Be sure to go back to his root directory or:
http://www.moyermade.com/projects.html

and check out the other engines he has built.

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## rake60 (Nov 2, 2008)

That is some incredible modeling skill!

A second Thanks for the link Marv.

Rick


----------



## wareagle (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, I think that this one is beyond phenominal! Looking at the different parts just blew my mind! The rocker arms, the oil pan and timing cover, the crank shaft, intake, exhaust manifolds.... I am just in awe!!

Marv, thanks for the share!! :bow:


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 2, 2008)

i'm speechless

Frank (who needs time to take breath)


----------



## artrans (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I will go and destory my machines thats assume I MUST BE HAND CAPPED OR STUPID or both gotta wonder drop the tools and back away from the machines.


----------



## artrans (Nov 2, 2008)

hello guys new to the site. But that motor what can you say that guy
should get some kind of metal because theres not many people around that can do that if any. In two LIFE TIMES i would be lucky to make just a few pieces. I am stuck on a one piece crank for a hit and miss that guy can problely watch tv and knock one out on a commerical. Mybe i sould give up is that supposed to be a pick up or a let down i feel like a loser. :'(


----------



## chuck foster (Nov 2, 2008)

that chevy engine is one of a kind for sure!!!!

artrans: don't get discouraged by looking at that little chevy engine, mr moyer took along time to build it and who knows what he has for equipment ???

as far as your crank shaft try building it in pieces instead of one solid piece.

here's a write up on how i did the three cranks for my associated engines.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2727.msg24788#msg24788

i hope this helps

chuck


----------



## wareagle (Nov 2, 2008)

artrans, as Chuck said, don't be discouraged. And certainly don't judge yourself or your abilities by the work of others. No matter how good one thinks they are, there is someone out there that will out do 'em every time. 

Instead, judge yourself against yourself. Is your work improving? Are your skills increasing. Are you having fun? That's really what matters. This is a hobby, and there isn't one of us that didn't start from the bottom, including the gentleman that built the little Chevy V8. He is just a little farther down the road that most of us, that's all. And I bet he can give you a lengthy list of mess ups on this particular model, too. It is just part of the learning experience.

Hang in there, and keep on working at it. You will be surprised how far you can go in a relatively short amount of time. It just takes dedication, trial and error, and determination to forge ahead.

By the way, welcome to the forum. Feel free to ask questions and get feed back. It is how we all learn. And I am sure you have things to offer here as well, so strap in and stay a spell!


----------



## jack404 (Nov 2, 2008)

Artrans dont stress it mate 

He was a beginner at some time too
i am just starting at this myself and would love to be as good as this one day 

mostly its practise i think 

things i swore would beat me 6 months ago i can now do ( after a few tries )

my waste pile is still huge though so i have heaps to learn yet

stick around mate we'll both get there sooner or later

most likely later for me but i drink ( but only to excess ) :big:

but like most things in life skills like that ( the maker of the motor) dont come cheap

keep at it Artrans i look forward to seeing your hit and miss.

cheers

Jack


----------



## Cedge (Nov 2, 2008)

Artrans....
Each of us have heroes who have inspired us. If you really want to feel awed and inadequate, try going to one of the big model engineering shows....LOL. I've seen some top flight machinists scratch their heads and mumble to themselves at the efforts of the likes of George Luhr, the late Rudy Kouhoupt and a few others who make the seemingly impossible happen, using only manual skills and hard earned experience. Then they make it look easy to us lesser mortals...(grin)

I just read an article by a fellow who built a very complex historical steam engine. One small casting part gave him *17* failures before he got the thing made right. I've not had to redo anything 17 times, but I've built a couple of projects twice or more, if you count all the mistakes errr.... learning opportunities.

I keep relearning that the range of one's imagination is the only limitation one is truly bound by.

Steve


----------



## Maryak (Nov 3, 2008)

Artrans,

Don't stop, I look at some of the efforts in this forum and think I can never produce something as good as that :bow: :bow:

But what I can produce is my best effort - even if it takes 17 of item X to get there ;D

WINNERS are GRINNERS.

Don't give up, be a Winner and your best effort will be a winning effort.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Bluechip (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Folks

And this one. Seen it. How DO these folks do it. 

http://www.modelenginenews.org/gallery/croft/eagle/index.html

Who said 'Look upon my works, and despair'. I looked, and despaired. I aspire to about 1% of that level of skill.

Dave


----------



## artrans (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for kind words I am a automotive transmission rebuilder by trade,which has its on challages. I will never give up at least not until I am pushing up daises. But it does make one wonder how or why some people can ex cell in doing what at the times seems well impossible.


----------



## wareagle (Nov 3, 2008)

artrans  said:
			
		

> But it does make one wonder how or why some people can ex cell in doing what at the times seems well impossible.



There's a simple answer for that. Either nobody told them it was impossible, or they don't believe it themselves. Maybe both. At any rate, a person can litterally think themselves out of doing a good job by having a "can't do" attitude. Catch a "can do" attitude, and watch miracles happen.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 3, 2008)

> Catch a "can do" attitude, and watch miracles happen.


I think all of us get discouraged from time to time. we remake parts and start over sometimes several times. then some guy comes along and builds something in two months that it would take us two years to build. 
like the others said just do your best an have fun lean something and eventually you will have a completed model you can be proud of. 
Keep in mind also that some of these great engines were Ten Year projects after the Guy retired form working in a machine shop for 20-30 years. 
I always liked the James Earl Jones quote "It only took me twelve years to become an overnight success." 
The other one I always liked is ,"Will the ones that say it can not be done. Please do not disturb those who are doing it!". 
The other strange thing about machining is if a machinist is doing a couple dozen or more parts it is no big deal for a few rejects to be made while setting up the machines but if we are only making one or two parts we expect ourselves to make them right the first time. Sometimes this happens some times it doesn't. 
So just keep at it.
Tin


----------



## Orrin (Nov 4, 2008)

Jim's masterpiece won Best of Show at this year's GEARS in Portland. IMHO, it is an honor that he has deserved for the past several years. 

Jim joins a handful of machinists in our corner of the world, so I've been lucky enough to watch the progress on this beautiful engine and see the finished product run flawlessly. There is nothing finicky or fussy with this engine. It starts instantly and doesn't miss a beat when running. 

A creation such as this suffers one huge problem that is no fault of its own: People take it for granted and don't stop to think of the monumental obstacles Jim had to overcome. 

Take the distributor, for instance. It is about the size of a garbonzo bean. Yet, it must dependably deliver a spark to eight different locations without cross-firing. Think about it! Sparks do not "scale down." How Jim managed to confine them to where they belong is beyond me. 

The most special thing about this creation is not the engine, itself. It is Jim. Jim is the most soft-spoken, modest man I've ever known. He has every reason to be button-bustin' proud, but if he is, he certainly doesn't show it. Not only is Jim to be admired for his magnificent creations, he deserves admiration for being one of the finest men to ever set foot on this planet. 

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## Mknorr (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello,
Firstly sorry if this post is too late to add to this thread.

I have tried to contact Jim but it looks like his mail box is full.

Would anyone have photos or drawings on how I might press up an oil pan, timing cover or rocker cover? Jim's oil pan is very similar to what mine would look like except that mine is a straight 6 cylinder.

I have watched YouTube videos of deep drawing so have an idea of how it works, but it would be really helpful to see the assembled dies etc.

Many thanks for any help provided.

Manfred


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 8, 2013)

DaveG did a thread for a valve cover/rocker cover somewhere. Made 2 dies and slipped a piece of brass sheet into them. Looked great when he was done.

If I can find it i'll give it a bump so it shows up as a new post.


----------



## kuhncw (Feb 8, 2013)

Hello Manfred,

Sorry I can't help you with your deep drawing question, but noticed you mentioned an inline six model engine.  I'd like to hear more about the inline you are building.

Thanks.

Chuck


----------



## Mknorr (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Steve. That would be great.
Chuck, it is the engine that propelled my first car, a 1971 Holden HQ Kingswood. From what I understand, it was based on a 1953 Chevy motor. It is known as a 202 red motor.
Cheers,
Manfred


----------



## Orrin (Feb 17, 2013)

> Would anyone have photos or drawings on how I might press up an oil pan,  timing cover or rocker cover? Jim's oil pan is very similar to what  mine would look like except that mine is a straight 6 cylinder.


Manfred, I have pictures of the dies that Jim used to stamp the oil pan.  Leave me a private message and give me your e-address and I'll e-send them to you.  

I don't have a photo hosting site, otherwise I'd post the pix for all to see.

Regards,
Orrin


----------

